# Graco 3800 hlvp



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I've had this set up for over 6 years . I mainly just use ; it for oil and clear coats .
It seems I have been shooting a lot of Dtm lately for railings . With my 395 running a 2- 11 tip .I am trying to reduce all the over spray and waste of paint I was wondering
If I was going to use my hlvp . Without reducing my product or just some or would I have to move up 1 needle size like 
A number 3 needle or just use a 2 and reduce the paint with water and extender ? 
I was thinking about buying the Wagner hlvp set up for a hundred bucks . Thanks


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Nothing you can buy for $100 will work except a graco 695.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm planning on getting an airmix, which can handle heavier paints with no thinning. (Wish I could be of more help!)


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Somebody on here was using the Wagner 
Hlvp with good results . Humm who was that ? And what post was it ?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> Somebody on here was using the Wagner
> Hlvp with good results . Humm who was that ? And what post was it ?


Ask and you shall receive 2 of 10 times. 
http://www.painttalk.com/f12/hear-me-out-14370/


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks Terry


----------

